# Mails vom Homeserver verschicken ?



## Multi-master (4. Oktober 2002)

Hi
Also....
Ich habe einen Homeserver installiert...den Apache...mit Mysql...halt das ganze paket...
Alles auch konfiguriert....
Portale,also php und mysql basierte klamotten laufen auch alle.....

Nun...wenn sich jemand anmeldet,z.b in meinem "HomeServer-Board",dann bekommt er normalerweise eine Bestätigungsmail...oder ne Mail mit seinem Passwort...oder so ect...

Da ich ja hier nur einen HomeServer betreibe,und keine eigenen Konten anlegen kann,frage ich mich nun,wie ich meine E-Mail-Konten auf meiner eigentlichen domain mit einbeziehen kann....
So das von hier aus über meinen SMPT die mails auch wirklich rausgehen...

In der php.ini hab ich bis jetzt nur das eingetragen:

[mail function]
; For Win32 only.
SMTP = mailout.multi-master.de

; For Win32 only.
sendmail_from = webmaster@multi-master.de

Jetzt muss ich ja auch noch mit passwort und Username auf mein Konto bei meinem Hoster zugreifen können,damit die bei "Mir" angemeldeten,über diese Umleitung auch ne Mail bekommen ..
Ich hoffe ich hab mich korrekt ausgedrück 
Danke schon mal für Hilfe
Bye


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Oktober 2002)

Ich weis zwar nicht genau was Du willst, aber vielleicht kann Dir dieser Text von der PHP-Doku. weiterhelfen:



> Mail-Konfigurationsdirektiven
> 
> SMTP string = Dieser Wert muss nur in der Windows-Umgebung gesetzt werden. Hier wird der DNS-Name oder die IP-Adresse des SMTP-Servers eingetragen, über den Mails mit der Funktion mail() verschickt werden sollen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Oktober 2002)

Hmm, da war mal was...

Nun ja, ich meine mich vage zu Erinnern, daß du deinem MailServer (also Sendmail, Postfix oder sowas) sagen mußt, daß er einen anderen Hostnamen beim versenden angeben muß.
Und zwar einen der aus dem Internet heraus aufgelöst werden kann und erreichbar ist (z.B. mail.gmx.net)

Dann sollte es eigentlich gehen.

Meines Wissens nach hat PHP bei dieser Problematik keinen Schuldanteil.

Bei Dummschwätzerei meinerseits bitte korrigieren.

have fun


reptiler


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2002)

[edit by digi]Was für ein OS fährst Du?[/edit by digi]

Wenn du von php & mysql sprichst gehe ich von unix/linux aus.

Da du aber folgenden Eintrag postest 
[mail function] 
; For Win32 only. 

... geh ich von Windows aus.

Also bitte bitte bitte poste doch mal was für ein Betriebssystem du fährst denn das könnte eventuell, vielleicht [edit]helfen uns bei Deinem Problem zu helfen[/edit]


----------



## Multi-master (7. Oktober 2002)

Hi...erst mal danke für die Antworten...
Habe herrausgefunden,das ich ein Mailserver installieren muss...also ist das problem vielleicht bald gelöst..

[edit by digi]
Der Rest des Posts wurde von mir aus verschiedenen Gründen gelöscht

digi
[/edit by digi]


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. Oktober 2002)

Die beiden letzten Posts wurden von mir geändert!

MfG
digi


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Oktober 2002)

Sorry @ Multi-master
habe zwar deine Antwort nicht lesen 
koennen aber meine Reaktion war überzogen.


----------

